# 9/24 Moggie EEI results!!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/11EEI/i6/092411.html

$1123 win on 20 teams with 19.43lbs! The duo's FIRST tournament!!!!! Rock on!

Congrats to John Shriver and Steve McClung for a near perfect season and back to back AOY status...that's some BIG shoes for 2012 Culln' 

Amazing anglers in EEI - all smiles and HUGE basses ALWAYS!!!!

nip


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Congrats! to John S. and Steve M. on your back to back aoy titles. way to go guys.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks guys on behalf of my partner and myself!

The EEI group is rock solid from top to bottom. From the competition to the entire fish crew, you're all awesome!

A few years ago I faced some personal and financial circumstances that made competing in the "big" circuits difficult.
EEI made it possible for me to keep competing (and learning!) close to home for a small entry fee, a little gas and some electric to keep the batteries charged!
The competition has been insanely tough and I've made some lifetime friends along the way. 
Thanks for another great year all of you! It's been a blessing to say the least.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now that is a speech!!!! 

Very happy to have fully converted you and Steve! 

Electric fishn' is so much more tactical it seems and reveals the true angler within one!

Obviously your souls are good and filled with electric hum!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Cullin'....you are the man....I've competed against you for many years. You have all of the respect from me that one angler can possibly have for another. You are absolutely THE man to beat in this circuit as well as any circuit you fish.
Its always my pleasure to see you take my money at the end of the day....But at the same time you know im there to whoop your arse!!

Congrats again this year...you rock!

AND....thanks to Rory for creating possibly the most enjoyable tournament series that I have ever fished!!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Way to go Cullin, I would love to go fishing with you someday to see how you do it...LOL
I run into your partner from time to time putting his boat in at North Reservoir. 
Its funny, I only recognized him from his JD hat so I knew who he was and started conversation with him.
Hopefully you can get back into the big tourney scene.

Good Luck


----------

